# T-Jet Racing at Lightfoot Raceway



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The quality of T-jets at today's MASCAR BeachJet event at Robby Whiteed's Lightfoot Raceway is unequaled in club history! We could have taken the A Main cars, put them in a hat, and have the drivers pick one, and the battles on the track would be just as intense. Anyway the racing was good up and down the field Full pictorial race report with the added bonus of Crabby's gorgeous 57 Chev, in all it's sun baked January glory! Oh, Yes we also raced Brass Cars at 12 volts....yawn!

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-10-15.html



Next round in the MASCAR Champtionship, the Big, Bad Modifieds at Shawn Molter's Suffolk Raceway, January 24th, in Suffolk, VA.

Track pix and details: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/shawn.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Here it is!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj42tnbKmAU


Share it where you can.

Thanks,
Brian


----------

